# Success stories with moderate endometriosis?



## BabyChristie

Hi

I am still recovering from my first lap and dye op yesterday - feeling pretty sore and groggy. I was diagnosed with moderate (stage 3) endometriosis, although much of it was just old and the only 'live' bit was a large amount on my bowel. Both tubes are open and running well and the surgeon was confident that I can get pregnant, possibly naturally but has advised for speed to go for IVF. He wants to get me pregnant as soon as possible as this will help to shrink the endo. I think we'll keep up with clomid in the meantime and possibly also try IUI whilst waiting.

Has anyone got or know of any success stories that they can share to help keep my spirits up? :cry:

Thanks everyone.

xxxx


----------



## Trying4ever

Hey i'm glad your op went well. I like you had my op just 2 weeks or so ago. Found I had Severe endo ! :( I would also love to hear of some success stories....I think there was a thread on this not long ago...if you find it it will def make you fell better :) 

Get well soon x


----------



## Rach27

BabyChristie said:


> Hi
> 
> I am still recovering from my first lap and dye op yesterday - feeling pretty sore and groggy. I was diagnosed with moderate (stage 3) endometriosis, although much of it was just old and the only 'live' bit was a large amount on my bowel. Both tubes are open and running well and the surgeon was confident that I can get pregnant, possibly naturally but has advised for speed to go for IVF. He wants to get me pregnant as soon as possible as this will help to shrink the endo. I think we'll keep up with clomid in the meantime and possibly also try IUI whilst waiting.
> 
> Has anyone got or know of any success stories that they can share to help keep my spirits up? :cry:
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> xxxx

Hi :)

I had moderate stage 2 endometriosis. It was diagnosed and removed a year ago. I had been TTC for four years before that (including a failed IVF cycle) and then 7 months after my surgery I got pregnant naturally.

Was there an option to remove the endo? IMHO this would give you the best chance on conceiving naturally. Although endo doesn't always preclude pregnancy

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Rach27

Trying4ever said:


> Hey i'm glad your op went well. I like you had my op just 2 weeks or so ago. Found I had Severe endo ! :( I would also love to hear of some success stories....I think there was a thread on this not long ago...if you find it it will def make you fell better :)
> 
> Get well soon x

Sorry to hear that. Hope you're feeling better after the op now.

Are you going to have your endo removed?


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks everyone. The endo around my reproductive area is all old and scarred so nothing to remove. The live endo is on my bowel and I would have to go to a specialist hospital to have an operation to remove that. I will discuss it with my specialist on 7th Dec at our next meeting but he said this week that unless i was struggling with the pain, it would be better to leave that and concentrate on getting pregnant. I guess as its on my bowel its not interfering too much with getting pregnant anyway, or is there something I don't know?

x


----------



## Rach27

That sounds like good advice although they're still not sure exactly why endo sometimes interferes with getting pregnant. So, I would say, go with the docs recommendation but if you're still not conceiving and there is no other explanation, I would consider having the endo removed anyway, if that's a possibility.

Good luck and lots of babydust!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Bumber

Hey 

I know of a few people who have severe endo and got pregnant straight after the surgery. Its hasnt happened for me but hey I am optimistic and you should be too. 

I have just had my fourth endo surgery and my gyane always recommends all endo stage 3 and above is excised. My last surgery a month ago was to remove two huge cysts, removed adhesions and excise any endo found. This was to ensure there is nothing to hamper the IVF we will now have. I would maybe give it six months and then consider getting it removed. 

Bumbx


----------



## muncho

bumber can i ask why you have had 4, is it beacuse it keeps coming back or it couldnt all be removed in 1 go? thanks


----------



## Faerie

Hi girls, I have (had??) moderate endometriosis, I had a lap to remove it in 2004 but it came back, although at that time I wasn't ttc, just in a shit load of pain. I had one mc before the lap, and then 2 after, though they were unplanned pregnancies and I didn't think much of it. 

When I moved to Switzerland and met my now DH and wanted to ttc my gynae put me on Zoladex, which induces a false menopause to kill off the endo, I was on it for 3 months and fell pregnant as soon as I came off it. Unfortunately that ended in mc, and then I had an ectopic. They thought they saved the tube but an HSG showed it was blocked a couple of months later. I was waiting to have it removed but I collapsed a month before the op. They removed it and found all sorts of manky shit (infected, rotten scar tissue) in my tube and pelvic area. The surgeon said that it had probably been in there ever since I had my appendix out when I was 16, that the endo had grown on it and the poisons had made me mc :shock:

5 months after that operation I fell pregnant with Sofia :happydance:

That was my long-winded happy happy story!

I'm hoping no2 won't take so long, and so far the endo seems to be staying away. Just got my first post partum AF, feels so weird having "normal" AFs, like this is what other people have, no nasty clots and crippling pain.


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks everyone. I have my appointment two weeks today to discuss our next steps. I will talk to them about whether the endo might cause problems with IVF and whether its worth having it removed. As its on my bowel and my tubes, ovaries etc seem to be ok with just a bit of scar tissue, they seem to think it will be ok to conceive but I'll push it with them.

You have given me hope that even with problems, you can get pregnant so I'm trying to stay positive.

Thanks so much.

xxxx


----------



## Faerie

Mine was on my bowel too hunny, the Zoladex really helped that.


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks Faerie. I'll make a note of that to discuss with the specialist in December. So did they manage to remove the endo on your bowel in the end? I've been told that I'd need to go to a specialist hospital in the UK for it and they would probably need to remove part of my bowel too so my surgeon said they thought the best thing would be to get my pregnant asap as that would cause it to recede. But then as you said, endo can prevent pregnancy anyway so I'm not sure what to do and time is not on my side as I'm 35 in 4 weeks' time.... :cry:


----------



## Faerie

Don't give up hunny! 

Hmmm, I wonder why they're not considering hormone treatment at all? That is what was used for my bowel, and yes it worked, surgery was never mentioned!! It might be because in Switzerland we have private healthcare, perhaps it costs too much for the NHS? It would be worth bringing it up with your specialist, obviously I'm not a Dr and each situation is different.

Zoladex is not a "forever" cure, basically it cleans you up and the idea is that you get pregnant straight away whilst there's no endo, then of course the pregnancy keeps the endo at bay. If you then breastfeed there is no chance of the endo coming back whilst you're breastfeeding.. one of the many reasons I plan on continuing as long as possible!


----------



## Millnsy

Hi,

I have mild Endo and had a lap last November where they removed whatever they could find. I had already had 3 months of Clomid before the op and then had another 3 rounds after the op. We moved on to IUI and I am now pregnant after the second round of IUI after a total of 2 and a half years TTC and 1 year under the clinic. I am also from Nottingham and have been treated at the QMC fertility clinic which has been fantastic. The nurses there really know their stuff and I am sure they will look after you.

Good luck!


----------



## BabyChristie

Millnsy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have mild Endo and had a lap last November where they removed whatever they could find. I had already had 3 months of Clomid before the op and then had another 3 rounds after the op. We moved on to IUI and I am now pregnant after the second round of IUI after a total of 2 and a half years TTC and 1 year under the clinic. I am also from Nottingham and have been treated at the QMC fertility clinic which has been fantastic. The nurses there really know their stuff and I am sure they will look after you.
> 
> Good luck!

Thanks Millnsy and congratulations on your BFP!!!! :happydance: That's fantastic news. We are also being treated at the QMC and they have been really good so far, things are happening quickly which is a relief. We are going to continue with Clomid in the meantime and possibly move to IUI - I'll discuss it when we see Nick Fenning there in 2 weeks' time. It's so great to hear that they do have success though - although they were unable to take any endo from me as it was mostly scarring, you've really given me hope. 

Thanks and all the best for a healthy 9 months. :hugs:

xx


----------



## shreya_87

hi friends
i m new here..i just went thru lapro nd hystero as i had stage 3 endometrisos ttc since 2 yrs my age is 26 ...thy found my one tube hydrosalpinx n thy clipped it nw i m left wid just oe tube , thy hve cleared the adhesions i want to knw what r my chances to conceive naturally ?? 
drs doesnt seem to give me a chance to try natrually nd want me to go for iui and thn ivf nd thy say my othr tube is conducting bt it is nt 100 % healthy 

plz suggest me wot to do ?


----------

